# какой-то vs. какой-нибудь



## Encolpius

Hello, I am afraid I am not sure what the difference between какой-то &  какой-нибудь is. Both in Czech and Hungarian we have only one word for them. Can you explain it with some examples? Thanks.


----------



## GCRaistlin

_Какой-то_ - один из множества, конкретный, но неизвестно, какой именно: _Он встретил какую-то женщину.
Какой-нибудь_ - любой из множества: _Пусть найдет какую-нибудь женщину._


----------



## Encolpius

I think, should be more specific, what would you use in this sentence?

Вы знаете  какoго-то ? / какoго-нибудь ? хорошего гинеколога?


----------



## Vadim K

Encolpius said:


> Вы знаете  какoго-то ? / какoго-нибудь ? хорошего гинеколога?



*Какого-нибудь.*

Вы знаете какого-нибудь (_любого_) хорошего гинеколога? Are you familiar with any good gynecologist?

Какой-то (_определенный, но не известный говорящему_) врач сделал ошибку. Some doctor has made a mistake.
Какой-нибудь (_любой_) врач может вам помочь. Any doctor can help you.


----------



## Vovan

"Вы знаете какого-нибудь хорошего гинеколога?" is correct. What's actually meant is "какого-то хорошего гинеколога, к которому я могла бы обратиться".

(Cross-posted.)


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> What's actually meant is "какого-то хорошего гинеколога, к которому я могла бы обратиться".


Не согласен. _Какого-то_ здесь не подходит ни при каких условиях и уточнениях, потому что спрашивающему не важно, какого именно из хороших гинекологов знает тот, кого он спрашивает.


----------



## Vovan

Ну как "не подходит"? Уверен, ваше языковое чутье говорит о другом...



> *какой-то* - 3) то же, что какой-нибудь (разг.).
> _Какое-то решение должно быть принято. _​_Опоздал на каких-то пять минут._​https://classes.ru/all-russian/russian-dictionary-Ozhegov-term-11451.htm



Здесь просто пишут "разговорное", однако ясно, что далеко не во всех случаях мы можем заменить "какой-нибудь" на "какой-то". Заменяем мы тогда, когда подразумеваем нечто более конкретное, чем "любой":
_Какое-то (приемлемое, устраивающее нас/заказчика...) решение должно быть принято._​_Опоздал на каких-то (чертовых) пять минут._​


----------



## GCRaistlin

Напрасно вы так уверены. Вот что написано у Ожегова на самом деле (изд. 7-е, стереотипное, 1968 г.):


> какой-нибудь - 2) В количестве не больше чего-н. (разг.): _Остался какой-нибудь километр_
> какой-то - 3) То же, что какой-нибудь (во 2 знач.)


_*<...>
Mod.: please be polite.*_


----------



## Awwal12

Я боюсь, что "всамделишное" издание 1968 г. немного устарело.
Новые издания отражают реалии разговорного языка, где "какой-то" близким образом используется как определенном, так и в неопределенном (= "какой-нибудь") значении (в литературном языке - только в определенном). Вы же не думаете, что эти изменения были внесены случайно?..


----------



## GCRaistlin

Awwal12 said:


> Вы же не думаете, что эти изменения были внесены случайно?..


Почему нет? Я уже приводил пример, когда внесенные изменения объяснить возможным не представляется.

В любом случае, одно дело, когда в обоснование своей позиции приводят цитату из Ожегова, и другое - когда приводят цитату непонятно из кого. Может, Шведова и считает, что ныне _какой-то_ и _какой-нибудь_ взаимозаменяемы - что с того? На здоровье, пусть считает. Ожегов так не считал.


----------



## GCRaistlin

Vovan said:


> Здесь просто пишут "разговорное", однако ясно, что далеко не во всех случаях мы можем заменить "какой-нибудь" на "какой-то".


Что как бы намекает - здесь написана глупость. Может даже, не по вине Шведовой, а по вине какого-нибудь наборщика.


----------



## Maroseika

Encolpius said:


> I think, should be more specific, what would you use in this sentence?
> 
> Вы знаете  какoго-то ? / какoго-нибудь ? хорошего гинеколога?


Какой-то - неизвестно какой, некий; какой-нибудь - любой:
_Он нашел мне какого-то гинеколога_ (I don't know whom exactly).
_Он нашел мне какого-нибудь гинеколога._  (= He found any gynaecologist for me).


----------



## Encolpius

I hoped the explanations would be in English.


----------



## Maroseika

Encolpius said:


> I think, should be more specific, what would you use in this sentence?
> 
> Вы знаете  какoго-то ? / какoго-нибудь ? хорошего гинеколога?


*Какой-то* - неизвестно какой, некий (some); *какой-нибудь* - любой (any):
_Он нашел мне какого-то гинеколога_ (I don't know whom exactly).
_Он нашел мне какого-нибудь гинеколога._  (= He found any gynaecologist for me).


----------



## AndrasBP

It may sound strange as an explanation, but I think *какой-то* _usually _refers to the *past*, while *какой-нибудь* is about a *future* situation:

Он мне купил *какую-то* книгу про Париж. = He bought me some book about Paris (but I don't remember the title or the author).

Я ему куплю *какую-нибудь* книгу про Париж. = I'll buy him some book about Paris (because I know he loves Paris but I'm not sure what exactly I'm going to buy).


----------



## Maroseika

AndrasBP said:


> It may sound strange as an explanation, but I think *какой-то* _usually _refers to the *past*, while *какой-нибудь* is about a *future* situation:


Yes, this is often true - just because usually we know more about the past than about the future. But, for example:
_Я попросил его купить какую-нибудь книгу о Париже.
Я тщетно искал какой-нибудь выход из этого трудного положения.
Он обязательно найдет какой-то выход из этого трудного положения._
So the choice is just context dependent.


----------



## Encolpius

Thank you, Andras, a very interesting and practical explanation.


----------



## Nikined

какой-то - specific, but unknown
какой-нибудь - not specific

Она сказала мне что-нибудь купить - she told me to buy something, the choice what to buy is mine
Она сказала мне что-то купить - she told me to buy something, she named a specific thing, but I don't remember what


----------



## marrish

Can никакой-то be used instead of какой-то or какой-нибудь in any of the example sentences above?


----------



## Constan

In general
-то = some
-нибудь = any

никакой-то there's no such word


----------



## Nikined

Maroseika said:


> _Он обязательно найдет какой-то выход из этого трудного положения._


Как-то странно выглядит данное предложение, "какой-то" тут не подходит, по моему мнению. Тот, кто это говорит, не знает и не знал про выход из положения, для него этот выход не конкретен, поэтому "какой-то" здесь неправильно. "Обязательно" лишний раз подчеркивает это, это слово несёт (само)успокаивание, значит, говорящий не представляет этот выход.


----------



## Maroseika

Думаю, "какой-то" подчеркивает определенную характеристику выхода: имеется в виду не любой выход, а хороший. Ср.:
_Не может быть, чтобы всё пропало. Должен же быть какой-то выход!_


----------



## Encolpius

Nikined said:


> какой-то - *specific, but unknown*
> какой-нибудь - *not specific*
> 
> Она сказала мне что-нибудь купить - she told me to buy something, the choice what to buy is mine
> Она сказала мне что-то купить - she told me to buy something, she named a specific thing, but I don't remember what



Yes, I think this helps me, too.
I think I am trying to understand it. 
And I think, it all applies to ......-то  / ......-нибудь  in general.


----------



## AndrasBP

Encolpius said:


> And I think, it all applies to ......-то / ......-нибудь in general.


Yes, that's right: 
кто-то / кто-нибудь, 
как-то / как-нибудь,
где-то / где-нибудь, etc.


----------



## marrish

Constan said:


> никакой-то there's no such word


I'm afraid I'll need a second opinion because I was actually reading about the subject of this thread when I came across a short article about "Отрицательно-неопределенные местоимения" in which никакой-то was mentioned, among other interesting words of this type, that's why I posed my query.


----------



## rusita preciosa

marrish said:


> I'm afraid I'll need a second opinion


Second opinion here: none of these words make sense to me as a native speaker. I have not heard them used either.
*кое-ничто, ничто-то, никто-то,  кое-никак, никакой-то, никогда-нибудь, нигде-либо, кое-никуда*...


----------



## Vovan

*Marrish*, the article you mention was written by Mikhail Epstein.
Here's how he explains what it's all about:


> Я люблю не только читать, но и писать словари, как ни странно звучит это выражение. С 2000 г. выпускаю "Проективный словарь русского языка". Это словарь лексических, грамматических и концептуальных возможностей русского языка. Он включает слова, которых в языке еще нет, но которые могли бы в нем быть, а иные - и должны быть, а некоторые уже вошли или входят в язык.
> Проективный словарь


As for "никакой-то", we say "какой-то никакой" in real speech.
_Он какой-то никакой. (=О нём как о человеке/личности совершенно нечего сказать.)_​


----------



## marrish

Thank you all for clarification, I was unable to grasp all of that.


----------

